# a couple customer mounts



## Jseiler (Sep 19, 2010)

I just finished these guys up tonight


----------



## Jseiler (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## CTS21 (Sep 21, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice mounts!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Good looking mounts.


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful work


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Nice job, of course


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow this is ironic. I just saw your cards and display at Betts Archery tonight. How long have you been doing this? I use Marv Augusburger over in Bluffton but am always down to try a new local taxi that does good work. What do you charge for the mount on the right, not sure what they are called but i like the look of them.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice mounts:thumbs_up

Bob


----------



## Jseiler (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Great job!!!


----------



## strutsnbucks (Oct 17, 2010)

Look Great!!! Glad to see that Im not the only one who tests the airbrush spray on the mounting stand....LOL


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

those turned out beautifully!!!


----------

